# Hello from Minnesota



## Jai (Oct 13, 2007)

Greeting from the frozen North of the MidWest.
I am a long time student and Instructor of Martial Arts. This November will mark twenty three years since I took my first lesson. The last thirteen years have been compiled of Taekwondo, but I have also studied, Jujutsu, Aikijutsu, and Am Ka Jutsu.
I started kicking again last year after retiring in 2003 from knee issues. Those being fixed this last March I suffered a Peroneal Tendon Injury(I have all the bad luck in the world). Seven months laster now I am going to try my luck again(I am a slow learner and still think I am 16 and indestructible I guess)

I have a deep love and respect for Martial Arts as a whole. My biggest dream is to travel to Korea and Japan one day.
If there is anyone around that has had Ankle Tendon injuries like mine I would love to get in touch with you. As much as I want to kick again I have a deep fear of what (might) lay ahead for me. Living in a small town(700 people) I do not have access to the doctors and specialists that I once had so I am relying on online information to assist my in my recovery.
I look forward to chatting with as many of you as possible!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## sirdarksol (Oct 13, 2007)

Another Minnesotan. pleased to meet you.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 13, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT, Minnesota!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wazzup Jai?


----------



## Jai (Oct 14, 2007)

heh thank you to everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Mei Hua (Oct 14, 2007)

Howdy 

I just moved from Minneapolis, great city with some fantastic clubs among a variety of styles.

Where abouts are y'all at?


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 14, 2007)

Greetings from the Charleston Combat Academy!! Maybe you should try a Art with less Kicking!! Brad


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 14, 2007)

Jai said:


> still think I am 16 and indestructible I guess



Welcome!

And Easy Does It!



Robert


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jai (Oct 14, 2007)

I live in a small little village called Buffalo Lake, about 2 hours from the cities. I work out in Hutchinson. Sadly the only arts around me HAVE kicking lol.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Mei Hua (Oct 14, 2007)

Jai said:


> I live in a small little village called Buffalo Lake, about 2 hours from the cities. I work out in Hutchinson. Sadly the only arts around me HAVE kicking lol.




I know the area

Hope the body improves or something else pops up, if you're ever in the Cities and looking for something else, let me know, I know many of the great instructors there personally and have worked with them, I can give you some good schools to check out among the JMA's, KMA's, CMA's, FMA's and MMA


----------



## exile (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, Jai, welcome to MT. It's good to have you with us. I hope your health issue resolve themselves and you're able to resume your training safely and happily.


----------



## tntma12 (Oct 17, 2007)

welcome to MT


----------

